
Low-carb diet linked to elevated mortality risk - spking
https://www.yahoo.com/news/low-carb-diet-linked-elevated-mortality-risk-study-233354036.html
======
masonic
"For the study, under 40 percent of energy intake from carbohydrates qualifies
as a low-carb regimen..."

Well, that's pretty meaningless...

"Seidelmann and colleagues poured over the medical histories of nearly 15,500
men and women who were 45-64 when they enrolled -- between 1987 and 1889..."

Yeah, I call bullshit on the whole thing.

